# Firearms and Shooting > Reloading and Ballistics >  308 powders

## longrange308

hey guys 
any of you out there played round with powders in 308s?
i have a 20inch barrel 308 have been sticking to the trusty 2208 
chronyed my hornady 178bthp round on the weekend currently runing at aound 2530fps 
1st question am i being a dick in thinking i can get more speed with another powder?
thanks in advance

----------


## DAF

I found 2206h works out well with the 155's I was using


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## L.R

H335 or 2206H in short barrel 308's,  try a lighter pill and more speed.

----------


## hunter308

If you are getting good accuracy why change?

----------


## Set7

You can try AR2206, designed for 155 FMJ NATO 7.62 rds, burns faster than AR2208 & AR2206H.
I prefer 168 to 180gr so I stick with AR2208 and IMR4895 (equiv to AR2206H)

----------


## Mike H

Answer to your question, no your not being a dick. You should be able to get more speed.

----------


## HOWA308

I'm using 47.7gn W748 150 Core lokt @ 2850 or for the longer shots 44gn W748 165 SST @ 2600.

----------


## dogmatix

I have dribble loads with 150gn and 155gn projectiles and the 2208. Have 2206h in the cupboard too, but am getting good accuracy so haven't tinkered.
Did have W748, but again never with the 308.

That's the whole point of reloading, being able to try different components. Go ahead and play around.  :Thumbsup:

----------


## P38

+1 for W748

Howa308 
My 165gr load is within 0.5grs of the one you have posted at 44.5gr for a MV of 2680fps.

----------


## longrange308

CFE 223 looks interesting may give 2206h a try too

----------


## veitnamcam

Someone will correct me im sure but the likes of 2206h and h335 are better with the lighter pills in 308win.
2208,W748 N140 etc are more your mid weight pro powders.
CFE223 seems to fit wherever 2208 does (online data) and provide slight vel gains in the med weight projectils. I got a pound and some 178Gr amax to have a play with but havent got around to it yet :36 1 5: 

FYI 47gr 2208 lapua brass fed mag primer 168gr amax getting 2750 out of 22" barrel- its warmish but not as hot as a factory fed blue box 150gr (flattened primers and sticky bolt lift in my rifle)

----------


## falconhell

im using 2206h 43gr powder and 150gr pill in my howa 308 with a 19 inch barrel.

----------


## RIchieC

Hi, like you I'm using 2208 I'm getting 2627fps with 45grn 2208 and 168grn Nosler Ballistic Tip, Lapua brass, Federal 210 primer from a T3 .308 with an 18 inch barrel.

----------


## Spanners

I;ve always used/said 20" and under 2206H, over 20" 2208

BTW if you ever have a 308 that wont shoot, 42gr 2208 with a 168gr SMK or NCC will tell you if it will.
The load shoots sweet in ANYTHING, not the fastest, but without fail, always a good shooter - it also just happens to be the same load that PMC and Blackhills uses for their match line of ammo

----------


## longrange308

> I;ve always used/said 20" and under 2206H, over 20" 2208
> 
> BTW if you ever have a 308 that wont shoot, 42gr 2208 with a 168gr SMK or NCC will tell you if it will.
> The load shoots sweet in ANYTHING, not the fastest, but without fail, always a good shooter - it also just happens to be the same load that PMC and Blackhills uses for their match line of ammo


yeah 42gr of 2208 is my lower node any more than 44gr and i get ejector marks and tight bolt
il grab some 2206h and cfe 223 and have a tinker :36 1 11:

----------


## Spanners

I'm yet to find anyone that's had good results from the CFE so will be good to see what you cone up with

----------


## longrange308

went out today to find a good load with a bit more speed than what i had(and to test new scope)
2206h works ok  wasnt a big climb in speed 
cfe 223 worked out at 2730 but still not as accurate as the 2208 
so for now i will stick to the 2208 for now, have enough adjustment to get to 1180m  
shot my first 300m 5 shot group today and managed just under moa off a bipod and no rear bag so happy with that

----------


## robhughes-games

46gr ar 2208 168gr amax, remington brass and primers or WLR primers. 2830fps. 1 in 10 twist remi 700. be aware that this is a fair amount of powder and will probably be hot in most rifles. mine doesnt seem to show any marks or signs.

----------


## Spanners

That's hot in my gun. 45 is as far as I can go with sendero

----------


## veitnamcam

I run 47gr 2208 in lapua brass with the 168 and only get 2750fps 22" barrel

----------


## robhughes-games

yea i have a 23 inch barrel. used to be 24 but I have tourette psyndrome it down when i threaded it for silencer. i will recheck velocity sometime with the f1 but thats what i have written down in the log book. might be going crazy.works so far with my drop chart out to 560m.

----------


## robhughes-games

ill leave the spelling error and see if anyone notices. haha :Psmiley:

----------

